# Plastering Jobs



## chrisg2405 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking to find out what experience companys look for in obtaining a plastering carrer in Australia. I currently hold a level 1 plastering qualification and will be attending college in september to work towards my level 2. I have been plastering in total now for 18 months and i have been told by other people that companys in Oz will only consider you if you have at least 3 years at level 2? Could someone let me know if that is the case and what my expectations would be in getting a plastering career in Australia.

Many Thanks

Chris


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Chris, 

Welcome to the forum and Merry Christmas! 

Have you checked any job websites to see what they say? There are some links in the 'PLEASE READ...' sticky post towards the top of the forum. 

Usually with any skills in Australia a few years of experience is required but I'm not sure when it comes to plasterers. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

